# gym workout before night out on the town



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

to make yourself look big

who does it?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

NOPE...............i always look big..... :tongue:


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

I see all the chest and arms boys in the gym pumping themselves up for their night out! very sad:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

How long do you think a pump will last?

Personally 1 hour after a work out and i have no pump at all left.

Pretty sad if you need to pump up in order for people to realize you work out... :-(


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> How long do you think a pump will last?
> 
> Personally 1 hour after a work out and i have no pump at all left.
> 
> Pretty sad if you need to pump up in order for people to realize you work out... :-(


Nail on the head.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Trained a few hours before a night on the p1ss before - not to look bigger but because that was the only time I could fit it in.

Just a waste of a good session really if followed by one meal then tons of lager and a sh1te diet the next day.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I used to train before goin on the p*ss just to make me feel better about going out and drinking 2000 calories and then consuming a dirty dog meat Kebab


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Who ever does that in my eyes is a full blown ***.

Pumps in my experience only last an hour or so, pumping yourself up for a night out is one of the most stupidly idiotic ideas i have ever heard.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Biggest load of bollocks going...if you are small you are small...fcuking 2 nap 50s and a set of bench press wont impress me....even if you paid £80 for a Stone Island tee shirt to fill it.

Feel full??..,have a few days away from gym...carb load on white spuds and drink a sh1t load of water...even this wont work for the worms though im afraid.


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> to make yourself look big
> 
> who does it?


:sad:


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

after a workout u actually get smaller but fill out as food goes in and rest.so if ur out ur not resting and if drinking your starving yourself as u wont eat.not clever bud.train on fri eat good all sat and go out sat night.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

i do it, usually a quick full body sesh!! Iv got quite low confidence about my body so if i workout before my body FEELS tighter, Its looks "OK" now but its more about how I feel with the whole confidence thing.

i went out last night and did a little sesh before, then when i was out like 3 diff groups of guys (2 of the groups wen to my gym) were taking **** out of my behind my back cos of my size!! Made me feel a bit **** like!

i train 6 times a week, keep my diet strict and take a lot of supps which is a LOT of effort in all

so why shouldnt we be able to show off what we work hard for? lol

when a bird gets a tit job she shows em off lol, plus women wear makeup to make themselvs look better, why shouldnt we be allowed to pump up lol


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

For some strange reaso. If I do arms they shrink for a day.....never understood it myself, but the next day their back to normal, does anybody elses arms do this??


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Never


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

5 day week, 4 day split, end of the week on the p1ss. cant avoid it.

however yesterday (friday weekend here) delts and traps work out cos its scheduled, on the way to the pool, gotta throw in a chest and bi pump ... surely ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

what a **** you are :lol:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I know, but you would too


----------

